# The fun starts here



## magpieV6

Hi guys, been building up my list of ingrediants over the last few weeks & doing lots of reading! I've aquired quite a few items now, and an a4 size book to write everything down :thumb:

Massive thanks to all that have posted in here as you have been my determination, especially Mr B, the dodo juice team & Ben aka Rubbishboy's.

My ingrediants are here, more on the way too :lol:










Now, I am struggeling to find Montan wax. Have tried a few suppliers on the web but they don't want to know. Any idea's?

Now, my first three attempts were poo! Tbh, I didn't really think of what I was trying to achieve. I just added abit of this & abit of that. Think I was too excited & just bashed them out  Had a play with colouring on my last attempt which was fun.










All 3 were rock solid, lesson learnt, back to my notebook.

So, onto my next attempt. I wanted to start basic, then work on from there. My first batch consisted of - Can we just bare in mind I am a woman & there really is no logic here 

Batch #1

20g t3 Carnauba flakes
25g paraffin pellets
10g beeswax
20ml limonene


























This was very dry, to the point it stuck to my fingers like it was static :lol: It was rock hard & very crumbly once broken.

Batch #2 -

15g Carnauba
23g beeswax
10g paraffin
20g coconut oil
30ml limonene
20ml almond oil

Much much nicer! Had good texture, nice touch of oil to it, melted in my fingers & smelt really nice! I was so relieved, finally I'm getting better results! Still harder than I'd like but this will be tweaked & tweaked till I'm happy.

No process pics of #2, only a just pored pic I'm afraid.










The two cooling










The next morning batch #2 










The two compared










Then tested out! It could do with being more oily/lubed as it was quite grabby to apply. Left it to cure for 5 minutes & it came off really nicely, this was it with one swipe of my mf after the 5 mins


















Not bad beading 


















I will worry about colouring & fragrance later.

So many idea's running threw my head right now. I will have another bash later today, its very fun & addictive. I could have bought a pot of Glasur and then some by now, but thats boring!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Davemm

Will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## V3nom

Nice! I'm gonna keep an eye on this one too


----------



## J1ODY A

Surprised you've not combined this with those candle making kits you get from Ann Summers... Imagine Man Meat shaped car wax lol


----------



## magpieV6

lol's! Now theres an idea !


----------



## MEH4N

wow this makes me want to experiment.


----------



## magpieV6

It's been good fun, very addictive though! Made 4 batches today! 

I'm making good progress, I broke up batch #2 and added more softening ingredients as this one was very good but a little hard. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## J1ODY A

magpieV6 said:


> lol's! Now theres an idea !


I'll send you a mould of mine but you'll need plenty more ingredients 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## id_doug

Good start. Will be interesting to see how it develops


----------



## chrisc

Can you do a list of what we need so i can buy bit by bit please


----------



## magpieV6

What I have listed is the basics buddy, theres all sorts you can add etc. I found it a massive help going threw this section to see whats good to start off with. Got most of my items from ebay & a hobby shop 

Im mega happy with batch #6!


----------



## Wout_RS

Did you know that beeswax hides metal flakes magpie?

I don't know for what color you make your wax but it was just to inform you


----------



## magpieV6

cheers mate, never knew that! Been too busy of late to keep on this but I'm hoping to get back on it this week. Still been reading up on it & making notes as you think of idea's out of the blue. 

Its just so messy! Good job my bf doesn't mind!


----------



## Demetrios72

Looking good:thumb:

Keep it going & good luck


----------



## supervinnie40

Nice, like how you made some pictures during the making.
Some topics really have to little pictures of the process 

Gonna keep an eye on this topic too.


----------



## magpieV6

Thanks! Got 3 really good waxes going Atm. 1 is another hybrid mash up with some wax, polish, sealants & its bloomin epic! 

So hooked on this!


----------



## supervinnie40

So, where are the photo's?


----------



## magpieV6

My iphone has stopped working with my photobucket account. Got pics taken on the camera, doing a deep cleanse on the antara tomorrow so will update!


----------



## magpieV6

Rightio! So the last week I had made 2 new recipies. Now, I based one on my idea of making one wax of my fave waxes that already exhist by the likes of dj, Raceglaze etc etc but one consisted of 2 waxes & 5 polishes/sealants! Turned out better than I thought tbh!

Now #8 is the Hybrid which I think is better than the last little experiments I first tried. Its quite hard but easy enough to get on the applicator and melts once its on your finger tips. Smells pretty fresh, spreads nicely and a little does go a long way as I found out! Probably used too much but hey it was a test, I know now.

Buffed nicely, left a good crisp finish. I found I could leave this for a good 5-8 mins and still buffed with ease.

Now #9. I had quite a bit left over of #7 so I took 40ml of this wax (was in 20ml pots) and tweaked it. I added 2 ingrediants that I hadn't tried as of yet. Really I should have tried one ingrediant at a time but I was eager! lol. I also added a hint of chocolate fragrance 

This turned out rather well, I was amazed how transformed it was from its original #7 form. This was a little harder but still softer than #8. It could do with a little more lube for application as it was a little grabby but still went on nicely.

I found this one had to be buffed straight away, as It was a little bugger after 5 mins or so but not to the point where I couldn't get it off, just needed alot of elbow grease! Also, it needed a second buff after as it reminds me of Autobrite Obsession where it was quite oily and needed a good thurough buff.

Left a good finish, quite deep and glossy tbh. Beading was sexual too! Im so hooked.

The car was cleansed, foamed, polished by hand with Lime Prime of course  and applied Natty's blue liquid wax as I just love it! Only the bonnet was waxed as I wanted to save the other panels for my experiments!

Anyway, pics!



Hybrid #8



#9















Loads more to come!


----------



## magpieV6

oh and yes, I forgot to polish the other side of my windscreen! lol, oh thats our new car btw! Cookie Monster


----------



## supervinnie40

Looking good. Those beads are pretty good. Seems like #9 sheets a tiny bit better. But that could also be a coincidence.


----------



## kammy

This looks brilliant. I would love to try doing all this keep it up


----------

